
Woman stops Florida cop for speeding - privong
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/02/01/woman-stops-florida-cop-for-speeding-the-reason-i-pulled-you-over-today/
======
vladsanchez
I've wanted to stop them not only for speeding, but for texting (laptop) while
driving.

